# moss or algae?



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Clearly a moss, maybe something from the family Amblystegiaceae, e.g. Leptodictyum riparium, but I can only guess.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

TY, it does seem like a good guess, looks pretty similar...


----------

